# [solved] netatalk will linuxheaders downgraden

## flattman

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade mein System und auch netatalk von 2.0.3-r4 auf 2.0.5-r1 zu aktualisieren. Leider bekomme ich immer im emerge die Meldung, dass mir die linux-header auf die Version 2.4.33.3 (aktuell: 2.6.30-r1) herabgesetzt werden.

Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr woran es liegen kann. Habe auch schon das Portage aktualisiert, aber leider ohne Ergebnis. Nun hier die weiteren Infos.

```

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6550_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 08 Apr 2010 18:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.6-r2, 4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi apache2 bash-completion bcmath berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdr cdrom chroot cli consolekit cracklib crypt crypto_libgcrypt crypto_openssl cxx dar64 dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dynamicplugin emboss encode exif fam fastcgi firefox flac fortran gcj gdbm geoip geometry geos gif gnome gpm gtk hal hddtemp ical iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib innodb inode ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde lame lcms libnotify lm_sensors logrotate mad math mime mmx mng modperl modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly ntp ogg opengl openmp openssh pam pango pcap pcntl pcre pdf perl php png posix ppds python qt3support qt4 raid rar readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs rrdtool samba sdl sensord session slang soap sockets spell spl sql ssl startup-notification svg svga sysfs tcl tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype unicode unzip usb v41 vorbis webdav webkit x264 x86 xcb xfs xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias version" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Hier noch eine Fehlermeldung, die nur bei emerge -avu world kommt:

```

!!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

sys-kernel/linux-headers:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1', 'merge') conflicts with

    <sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.16 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-fs/netatalk-2.0.5-r1', 'merge')

```

und hier die Ausgabe von emerge -avu netatalk

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.33.3 [2.6.30-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/netatalk-2.0.5-r1 [2.0.3-r4] USE="cracklib pam ssl tcpd xfs -cups* -debug -kerberos -krb4 -slp" 971 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 971 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, vielen Dank schonmal!!

mfg flattmanLast edited by flattman on Thu Apr 08, 2010 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flattman

so habs selbst gelöst, habe mir mal das ebuild angeschaut. dort stand die Abfrage drin ob das use flag xfs gesetzt ist und dann werden die linux headers vorgegeben. Habe nun das use falg xfs mal deaktiviert und siehe an, es geht.

Vll. kann mir noch jemand erklären warum xfs nicht mit den aktuellen Headern zusammen klappt? Fehler im ebuild?

also im Prinzip solved!!

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300218

Das Ding hat einfach keinen Maintainer (wenn das noch immer stimmt).

Die Restriktion auf <linux-headers-2.6.16 stammt noch von 2006.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148438

Evtl. Bugreport posten. Aber mach erstmal selber Versuche in nem lokalen Overlay, denn ohne Maintainer wirst du keine Antworten erhalten.

Versuch ob es ohne die Einschränkung auf die alten linux-headers kompiliert. Evtl. musst du auch auf ein teating-xfsprogs upgraden.

Voraussetzung natürlich du benötigst xfs-Unterstützung...

Sollte alles Anstandslos klappen, poste das korrigierte ebuild im Report. Und bete dass dich ein Dev erhört  :Wink: 

----------

